

Ggplot2: a plotting system for R, based on the grammar of graphics - snth
http://had.co.nz/ggplot2/

======
revorad
ggplot2 is simply beautiful. If you have the time, I recommend watching these
tutorial videos by Hadley Wickham - <http://had.blip.tv/file/3362248/>.
Someone's also made a web application based on ggplot2 -
<http://www.yeroon.net/ggplot2/>.

~~~
john_horton
Agree about beauty---but I think the real genius of ggplot2 is the grammar.
After using it, I think it becomes easier to think about data graphically and
then quickly generate the visualization you have in your head. ggplot2 alone
is a reason to switch to R.

~~~
revorad
Yes I actually meant beauty more in terms of the code rather than the graphs.
Even the documentation is top notch.

~~~
frankc
It renders a lot faster if you change the x11 type type to Xlib, e.g.
X11(type="Xlib") before displaying the plot.

------
tel
Sadly I've turned away from Ggplot to Lattice in a major way simply due to the
speed. If you're plotting a significant amount of data then ggplot can easily
take 5 or 6 seconds to plot a panel compared to the nigh instantaneous Lattice
library. Which I'm fine with really. Hadley Wickham is doing interesting stuff
with ggplot that shouldn't be burdened by racing Lattice. It does mean I'm
less likely to use it for exploratory data analysis though.

